# Scratch X



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I recently bought a bottle of Meguiar's Scratch X. I followed the directions and applied the compound with a 100% cotton towel to the hood of my car. I rubbed it to make it spread all around. After that, I let it dry for about 10 mins. I wiped the compund off with a clean side of the towel, but the swirl marks were still visible. The marks aren't deep at all, and the product claims to removie swirl marks. My swirl marks were caused by drying towels and old t-shirts. Can anybody recommend the proper way to use Scratch X?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

an applicator pad is better to appy with. the scratch x is a very weak abrasive and will only remove the slightest of stuff. 3M makes a swiril mark remover that most dealerships carry. it works much better and is also readily available.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

since your using Meguiar's products. I've found that there forums are full of helpful tips and info on all their products.
check it out. it might take some searching, but I'm sure you'll find something useful out of it.
you might have to use another product along with ScratchX.
read up...
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/


----------

